# Where Will Jasikevicius Be Next Season?



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Several days ago, the 2004/05 season came to an end and if the guys overseas won't have "strike here" signs, it's possible to assume that the Israeli spectator will say goodbye to one of the biggest players in European basketball's history. For two years, the Israeli spectators, and of course the yellow fans among them, had the chance to enjoy closely from what Sarunas Jasikevicius (192-G-76, college: Maryland) had to offer. Saras became an idol and reached levels of a sacred cow.
> 
> Now, at the end of this season, Jasikevicius will think with himself, his agents and everyone close to him to decide where is he heading to. Arturas Karnisovas was quoted saying to Israeli media during the 2005 Final Four: "Saras will follow his heart, and his heart will say Tel Aviv", but for now all signs point that for the right offer his decision is heading in the western direction.
> 
> Before the heart, logic and brain will come together to spell N.B.A, it's better for Saras to take in consideration another aspect. It's not the fact that the crowd in the NBA is more interested in the free taco at the end of the game rather than the players on the court, it's not even the fact that great European backcourt players such as Antoine Rigaudeau, Igor Rakocevic, Sasha Djordjevic & Ibrahim Kutluay failed big time in the NBA. The extra aspect is the kind that might hurt his career, maybe his health, in the near future...


http://www.eurobasket.com/events/eluleb/05-06/eurol.asp


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

With 'Bron and Z.

It's like it was meant to be.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Rhubarb said:


> With 'Bron and Z.
> 
> It's like it was meant to be.


That would be a great tandem. Would definately give them that three point shooter that they are looking for. 

I am just concerned with how some of these European guys and how they will do in the NBA. Last year Ibrahim Kutluay who is pretty much a superstar in Turkey went to the NBA and joined the Sonics. Unfortunately, he didn't have any sort of impact on that team and he was eventually released. Hopefully the same doesn't happen with Jasikevicius.


----------

